# Could be the last time out



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Well since this could be the last time before it gets too cold so I got Japan out for some leaves  Would've gotten the other two but didn't have enough time so he got extra spoiled!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I like the one of him and the cat


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Me too  as a prank on Lacie we should all change our profile pictures to cats! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Yess!!!! Okay... let the scheming begin.. :lol:
I like Japan


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes!!! Me too of course  he has the most personality of the herd and he follows me like a puppy dog


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Japan looks like a darling!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

littlegoatgirl said:


> Me too  as a prank on Lacie we should all change our profile pictures to cats! :lol:


Does she not like cats? :scratch:


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Does she not like cats? :scratch:


Haha yeah she hates them


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

She's very pretty, and I love the cat in the pictures.. My goats don't think to much of my cats. They don't even want to get near them even though that cats are more afraid of them than anything else.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

ciwheeles said:


> She's very pretty, and I love the cat in the pictures.. My goats don't think to much of my cats. They don't even want to get near them even though that cats are more afraid of them than anything else.


That's funny! My goats are sooooo interested in the cats! They're always sniffing them, nudging them, trying to chew on them :lol: but the cats are terrified of them, haha! They will run, but sometimes the goats get too close before they run and they just freeze in terror!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice pics


Thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awe! Love them!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Awe! Love them!


Thanks skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very cute  Love the one with the kitty too


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

littlegoatgirl said:


> That's funny! My goats are sooooo interested in the cats! They're always sniffing them, nudging them, trying to chew on them :lol: but the cats are terrified of them, haha! They will run, but sometimes the goats get too close before they run and they just freeze in terror!


That's too funny! I've never heard of a goat trying nibble on a cat.. Lol some goats are funny like that I guess!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

ciwheeles said:


> That's too funny! I've never heard of a goat trying nibble on a cat.. Lol some goats are funny like that I guess!


Oh yeah, if any goats are funny, it's mine! They nibble on EVERYTHING! One of them chewed my dads phone case to shreds! Thankfully the phone was in the house!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe I love the kitty w the goat!!


----------

